# Sclerotherapy with 93971



## tristate (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello.  We are having a disagreement with the nurse in regards to coding this sclerotherapy.  I need some more opinions.  Here is the report.  
Sclerotherapy to left leg
Incompetent Cockett's perforator is located in the upper medial calf using ultrasound guidance.  A 25 guage needle was placed into the perforator with ultrasound guidance.  Sclerotherapy was performed to the incompetent perforator using 1 cc of 3% Socium Tetradecyl sulfate foam with 5 cc of CO@  Compression dressing was applied with ACE wrap.  
In addition to 36470, the nurse says we should bill 93971 (the first sentence suppports that) and 76942 (the second sentence supports that).  I agree with 76942, but to bill 93971, we need a separate report.  
She gave me an article from a vein magazine that advises you to code 93971 because you have to map the leg, especially in a case of a perforator. I say fine, but there needs to be a separate report.  What do you all think?  Thank you  Debby


----------



## lisammy (Nov 17, 2009)

I completely agre with you. In order to bil lthe 93971 it would involve a seperate documentation. My opinion is that both statements fall under the 76942 for ultrasound guidance.


----------



## cfbrown (Dec 10, 2009)

although it may have been done, without proper dictation it can not be billed. Only if the nurse is willing to send it back for redictation, if not then her dr. did it for free.


----------



## gdpeck (Nov 4, 2010)

*93971*

I work in a billing office for sclerotherapy and interventionla radiology an YES when we bill 93971 we normally have the dictated duplex scan report and the mapping diagram to support the service if documentation is needed.


----------



## JGW (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes, you bill for it, but do you get PAID for it?


----------



## gdpeck (Dec 14, 2010)

*gdpeck*

YES we do get paid for 93971 and there is always a separate dictated report for the scan.


----------

